# has anyone use these with horns?



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

PUNCH Speakers - PPS8-6 - Rockford Fosgate®

i'm lookin around tell me what you guys think of these mids


----------



## jking29 (Jan 6, 2008)

Qts is .36 and fs is 85. They are definitely gonna need to be sealed up to use them with a high crossover point.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

not enough xmax they only go down to 90hz more for midrange then midbass


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

Well at 8 ohms they are 99.9% likely to be a rebadged driver. So if your paying 80 bucks with a markup on it, they are likely a cheap $35 pro audio mid....


----------



## glastron (Jan 18, 2009)

I've never seen a pro audio driver with that frame design, or phase plug. Or push terminals on a cheap one. I agree that it's really a midrange though. You'd need around a 100hz xover to keep up with horns.


----------



## Jimi77 (Jul 4, 2005)

RF lists xmax at 1mm, so it's a pure midrange.


----------



## glastron (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow I didn't think that it was that low. Prolly have to cross it at 150 or so then


----------



## glastron (Jan 18, 2009)

Would you mind posting a link? My google-fu seems to be weak

Edit: found it http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Car/Speakers/PRO+Series/TS-W1200PRO


----------



## glastron (Jan 18, 2009)

Leave it to pioneer to release a great looking product and not post a single parameter that's useful for determining where it will work well


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

What gave you guys the idea it was a midrange and not a midbass other than it's listed as a midrange on the rf page?


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

i found it somewhere listed as a midbass and just googled that and linked it i fail for not reading


----------



## glastron (Jan 18, 2009)

High sensitivity, low xmax, proaudio style surround


----------



## glastron (Jan 18, 2009)

Ikesound has them listed, not sure what's going on with their site though
http://www.ikesound.com/rec/340-Pioneer-TS-W1200PRO
If they have decent xmax I might have to try to get them in my doors. Really need Ts parameters and a dimensioned drawing though


----------



## jking29 (Jan 6, 2008)

105db sensitivity?!!!  I can't wait to see some t/s specs.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

If there isngoing to be any tad cross references to the car audio line, it would be in the odr series.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Will, look at the cadance pro 8s. Matt likes them ported.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

jking29 said:


> 105db sensitivity?!!!  I can't wait to see some t/s specs.


Say what? They are only 93db on the rf site. That's nothing special.


----------



## jking29 (Jan 6, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> Say what? They are only 93db on the rf site. That's nothing special.


The Pioneer Pro.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Andrew Jones did do some goodness in the regular home speakers too...so there might be so.e trickle down stuff going on.


----------



## jking29 (Jan 6, 2008)

That makes more sense. I have never saw a subwoofer with that kind of sensitivity, especially a 12".


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> Will, look at the cadance pro 8s. Matt likes them ported.


i'm too lazy to build out my doors or do kicks for 8s. i already have dual 6s in my doors. but with my new toy i have to have it 4 ohms hense my wanting 8 ohm 6s


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

So.. no one tried the TS-W1200pro?


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

I ordered the TS-W1200pro from JR.com for $118.99 by calling in I got that price.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

how'd it sound?


----------



## jking29 (Jan 6, 2008)

Any reviews of the Pioneer Pro Nismo?


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

I actually really liked it it sounded great and got really low. It was very musical and efficient in a 1.5 ported box. I think a pair of these sealed would probably be a fantastic setup, but I am looking to shed weight in my car and stick to IB.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

The Fosgate PPS8-8 is fairly similar to the Pyle PPA8. Both are 'low tech' midranges with a lot of motor, a light cone, and a light surround. Put all that together and you get pretty high sensitivity. The Pyle has more displacement because it has more xmax. The Pyle is about $23 and the Fosgate is about $60. The Fosgate has a voice coil that's about 50% larger than the Pyle.

An Eminence Alpha 8 might be another one to consider.

I'd say the main thing that the Fosgate has going for it is that it looks cool. It's way lame that they don't publish frequency response graphs.


----------

